# Hedgehog Acclimation Questions



## Lexagon (Dec 4, 2010)

First off, hello everyone. I'm new here! 

I got my hedgehog about a week ago, I took him from not so great conditions at a pet store to my home. He's been doing pretty well so far but I just want to make sure I'm doing everything right! (Even though I have an entire binder dedicated to everything hedgehog-y)

Because of him being in a pet store he was held a lot only by one person, who happened to be the lady who bred him, which was fine considering he's about 8 months or so, a completely non socialized hedgehog would have been a lot harder to socialize, or at least thats what I would think.

Anyways, because of this he was used to her and _only_ her. I held him at the store about a week before I picked him up and he was fine, but I figured he was just groggy and still in his element.

I started to try, key word being try to handle him the end of the first full day I had him, so Saturday. However, this didn't work to well and just resulted in 2 very upset mammals, mama and hedgie. Instead of trying to pick him up with my bare hands I decided to wait a little until he calmed down and went into his hedgie bag. I picked him up in that, at first there was lots of hissing and he wouldn't even dare to put his quills down. I did this everyday for about and hour or so. When he had his good days I would give him a little piece of egg as a reward. Today, Wednesday he is doing MUCH MUCH better. By far the best day we've had yet.

I had my fingers in his bag so he could smell me and he was happily sniffing away, he hardly balled up, just hissed a little when my niece got too loud. Even with all the noise of a packed house he was so good. He climbed out of his bag many times and put his head next to my hand, quills fully down. I pet him on his head a little bit but didn't want to push my luck too much since this is the first day I've been able to do so. He started to get very brave too, he tapped my hand once or twice with his nose and started to climb out of the bag and cuddle into my shirt a little.

My concern is though, with handling him in his bag so much I'm afraid I'll never be able to get him out of it. Which, if he feels comfortable in, that's fine with me. But I certainly want to try and handle him without the safety of the bag. He's much calmer when I go move things around in his cage to clean, it hardly phases him unless I move something he wants to play with 

Would anyone have any ideas how to get him to transition from bag to just my hands, or should I just go for it?

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Try sticking your hands in the bag and cupping him, etc, and see how he reacts. Go slowly, but yeah  You could also switch over to a towel so that he is forced to have closer contact with you (but he'll still be covered so he'll feel safe). Eventually you will be able tohandle him without a blanket


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & Congrats on your hedgie! It sounds like you are doing great & have alot of patience. 
I've used the blanket/towel idea also. Baby steps, like you're doing.
Treats do work well also. If he likes the egg. Plain chicken, mealworms, etc. By the way, what's his name?


----------



## Lexagon (Dec 4, 2010)

His names Maxwell!

I was really prepared but reading and researching is a lot easier then putting things into play!  

I figured it didn't hurt to ask, just to make sure.

Yeah, I found he likes eggs A LOT, I don't give him much, just a few little pieces out of a scrambled one. I'm going to look into seeing if maybe there are other treats he likes, just so he doesn't get bored


----------

